# When am I too old to become a Space Marine?



## Engindeer (Dec 1, 2010)

Exactly at what age am I to be deemed 'too old' to be trained as a Space Marine?

Contradictory sources has led me to this question.

_Example 1:_

30k

Luther and his bunch of pre-crusade Calibanite Knights were established as adult space marines with powerful technology, most of which are now the fallen.

Whether or not they were a match for other Space Marines is irrelevant. They were considered Astartes, even though they've reached adulthood, when inducted.

_Example 2:_

*40k -* Black Carapace

_(Excerpt from 'The Creation of a Space Marine')_

_Listed below is the complete set of implants used: _

_Phases 1-3 can be introduced at the same time, ideally between 10 and 14 years of age. _
_Phases 4 and 5 can be introduced at the same time, ideally between 12 and 14 years of age. _
_Hypnotherapy normally begins at phase 6, ideally sometime between 14 and 17 years of age. _
_Phases 7 to 9 are normally introduced simultaneously, ideally at a point between 14 and 16 years old. The following series of organs are also ideally implanted between the ages of 14 and 16. _
_Phases 14 and 15 may be introduced at the same time, ideally between 15 and 16 years of age. The remaining series of implants are then ideally introduced to the recipient between the ages of 16 and 18_
So it does say 'ideally', right? As in it would be more beneficial to implant them in adolescence, but still doesn't rule out the possibility of implanting them beyond 18 years of age. Besides the youth of the aspirants, only 10 years of age, would probably need a baby-sitter more than a chaplain! What worth could a ten-year old, concievably prove in the eyes of a Space Marine, even if he was from a feral world?

_Example 3:_

_40k - Lukas The Trickster_

_This Space Wolf bedded a dozen women on a single night, which must have been before his induction into the Space Wolves, as Space Marines are sexually impotent by physiology. If Lukas was just a 14-year old boy as he pimped out, I would say it makes the whole story unbelievable._

_So I've given my examples. Do you have anything to add, like a source stating that 'at this age, a man cannot be inducted as a scout'?_


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Luther and Kor Phaenon were both too old when they met the Astartes so they have been genetically altered and buffed up but not to the degree as a regular Astartes.

One example from /spoiler\ the First Heretic has Kor Phaenon asking Erebus, a full Astartes, how the battle between Lorgar and I forget which other Primarch is going because they're fighting far away and at a very fast pace.

Lukas is perhaps the only Astartes who is still attracted to women post-operation for unknown reasons.

Young ten year old boys who impress the Astartes are worthy in the sense that they are eligible to partake in the trials to become a neophyte because to endure such trials you have to be aggressive and extremely fit.

So in short, you have to be in your early teens to become eligible to take part in the trials to become an Astartes as the organs alone will take a while to adjust to your body.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Late teens at the latest. I think the oldest I`ve ever read about was something like sixteen or seventeen years old, and that resulted in unstable mutation.


----------



## Engindeer (Dec 1, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Luther and Kor Phaenon were both too old when they met the Astartes so they have been genetically altered and buffed up but not to the degree as a regular Astartes.
> 
> Lukas is perhaps the only Astartes who is still attracted to women post-operation for unknown reasons.
> 
> So in short, you have to be in your early teens to become an Astartes as the organs will take a while to adjust to your body.


All is well and good but I'm looking for a source that directly rules out the possibility of an adult Space Marine inductee. Right now everything points in your conclusions direction, but I'm clinging on to that 'ideally implanted at xx age'. In any case an adult inductee would recieve his first implant ten years after it could have been 'ideally implanted'. No doubt would the aspirant suffer for this. Imagine an imperfect marine with only half functioning implants.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The neophyte I mentioned (DoW omnibus) was a guardsman when he was inducted, meaning most likely sixteen or seventeen years of age.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Engindeer said:


> All is well and good but I'm looking for a source that directly rules out the possibility of an adult Space Marine inductee.


Then you must wait for the walking lexicanum to make his presence known.

Sacrifices may speed up his arrival ^_^


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

In Tales of Heresy, Leman Russ's court of manly men are taken in for Space Marine induction. Most of them were at their full maturity, so past 20 I'd assume. Most of them died, I think about 5% survived and it astounded the Emperor. There's no upper limit, I think, but your chances start dropping like crazy after you hit 18 or so.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I hate that you have to be that young to become Astartes. It says that when finding new recruits their minds are tested and they are put through a bunch of rigorous tests but I really dont see how you can see how mentaly prepared you are at such a young age.

I know the knights of Caliban had lots a training all tehir life but they are teenagers. It just seems off to me and I cant put my finger on it, you know?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Androxine Vortex said:


> I hate that you have to be that young to become Astartes. It says that when finding new recruits their minds are tested and they are put through a bunch of rigorous tests but I really dont see how you can see how mentaly prepared you are at such a young age.
> 
> I know the knights of Caliban had lots a training all tehir life but they are teenagers. It just seems off to me and I cant put my finger on it, you know?


That's because you're comparing children/teens of reality compared to the hardcore ones of the WH40k universe who have lived in fear from aliens, warp monsters, etc.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Androxine Vortex said:


> I hate that you have to be that young to become Astartes. It says that when finding new recruits their minds are tested and they are put through a bunch of rigorous tests but I really dont see how you can see how mentaly prepared you are at such a young age.
> 
> I know the knights of Caliban had lots a training all tehir life but they are teenagers. It just seems off to me and I cant put my finger on it, you know?


Space Marines recruit from worlds where children are taught how to fight before they learn how to walk.

40k's 14 is our 21. For Astartes, anyways.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Depends on the gene-seed used, but, at the very latest, 21-22 for space wolves.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I always thought the early twenties was the latest


----------

